# Changing the standart key with passat like kessy key



## emrdzy (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I just want to change my key or key case with a compact one. Is it possible to use its internal electronic components with the passat like case.

Today I have just investigate the passat kessy. And I really loved it. But my new scirocco has a standart flip up 3 button key that I don't like.












I have keyless access system and never use my key, just having it in my pocket or pressing the middle button to open the baggage.

*Passat CC:*
















*Passat:*


----------



## frankachela (Jan 29, 2007)

emrdzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just want to change my key or key case with a compact one. Is it possible to use its internal electronic components with the passat like case.
> 
> ...


 Scirocco huh!!?? 
well understand that the kessy starter is a tottally diferent system and way more complicated than the one you have on now! 
since you have the kessy system halfway now the painful part needs to be done.
go to (http://www.mytouran.de) he did it in his touran!
good luck.:thumbup:
i just know is a lot of wooooorrk!


----------



## zzachai (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anybody know if this can be done?


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Bump !

I would like to do this as well when I get the new Beetle. Does anybody know if it can be done ?

Surely the dealer can program one for a price?


----------



## supervag (Jan 5, 2009)

Bugnoxian said:


> Bump !
> 
> I would like to do this as well when I get the new Beetle. Does anybody know if it can be done ?
> 
> Surely the dealer can program one for a price?













maybe this is a good choice


----------

